# Tabellenspalte optimale Breite bestimmen



## puetz (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wollte mal Fragen, ob man in HTML eine optimale Spaltenbreite erzwingen kann?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen?!

Danke schonmal im voraus!

mfg
puetz ;-)


----------



## Layna (13. Januar 2005)

Man kann eine Spaltenbreite erzwingen... auch sowohl mit %-angaben als auch mit Pixeln.
Was Optimal ist musst du wissen 
Das Breite angeben geht mit 

```
style="width:300px;"
```

Für diese Breite kannst du eingeben was immer du willst


----------

